# Mambi VS. Karma! (RP Fight Club Battle)



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 27, 2020)

Good day ladies and gentlefurs! For this match, it'll be two contenders going against one another! The rules go as following:

1: The opponent must be incapacitated or unable to fight to declare victory.

2: The opponent gave give up or admit defeat, which gives victory to the other.

3: The fight officially ends when both parties agree to stop battling.

As for this battle, here are our fighters! The cat of chaos, agent of mayhem, and strategic master, we have Mambi!

And fighting this fearsome foe is a bunny of an unknown background, but is known to have worked as a professional contract taker. The rest of the details are unknown. Only known by codename "Karma", this bunny deceives and eliminates with no haste.

This battle will take place in Palmdale CA, next to the sleepy little town. It will take place in the desert, giving both parties little room to hide, minus the large rocks and boulders there. May both fighters be wished luck!



Karma made his way to the empty field, stowing his motorcycle to the side. He quickly hopped off, looking around as he scanned the area in front of him. Not much to account for, minus the cool air, the desert life, and the stray cactus every now and then. Karma is referred to as a cat for being a bunny with cat-like reflexes and abilities, which make many to confuse him as one.  He sat down at on one of the large rocks, his sword resting on his back. He left his ranged weapons on the bike, having no need for them. He'd rather fight his foe with just his blade, and if he'd have to, his bare paws. His white fur gave a soft glow in the morning light, and his ocean colored eyes watched the desert. Patiently, he awaited his foe, taking a stick and drawing a tic-tac-toe game on the floor, killing the time with some old fashioned games. The bunny wore a blue sweater with light brown cargo pants. He seemed to wear no shoes, evidently, and only had a strap for his sword. He had no other weapons on him, and had a fairly skinny build, relying more on the blade since he packed little power in his punches. They were still formidable, but not as dangerous as most. Quietly, he played his game, resetting and restarting once he finished one. His floppy, fluffy ears flowed gently in the desert breeze, setting Karma at ease for now. The calm before the storm....


----------



## Mambi (Dec 28, 2020)

_<among the wisps of dust and dirt in the air, an odd stirring emerges from one of the sandy dunes. As the air shimmers and parts, a sleek black cat emerges from the hole in the air. He holds his paw to his glowing eyes to shield from the dust and scans the horizon to get his bearings. As the glow fades and the rift closes, he sees the trail of tire track in the dirt and follows it with his eyes to the stashes motorcycle. He sees the bunny sitting playing as he approaches from a safe distance for now, seeing the sunlight reflecting off the bunny's razor-sharp blades>_

Greetings fluffy! You must be Karma? Mambi here, pleased to meetcha! Hope I didn't keep you too long...<_he sees the tic-tac-toe game in the dirt and with glowing eyes opens a rift quickly in front of him and beside you and the game board. As he steps through the hole, he instantly appears beside your head and peers down at the game>_ Oooo, tight spot...scratch "X" in the top-left, best defence! 

_<as you turn surprised by his instant appearance, he giggles and steps backwards through the rift, re-appearing through the original hole. The glow fades as both holes close and he continues his original approach nonchalantly and yells over at you> _Just let me know when you're done your game and we can start this little battle whenever you're ready I guess! _<giggles as you process what just happened and prepare yourself_>


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

Karma blinked, hearing the cat's voice as he quickly turned around. He looked around, a bit shocked at what just happened. Taking a moment to collect himself, the bunny stood up, crossing x on the makeshift game, then erased it by shuffling his foot through the dirt. 

"Huh......well, pleasure to make your acquaintance. I go by Karma......if that's not an issue to call me by then," the bunny murmured, standing up as he looked his opponent over.

Evidently, he was met with a sleek black cat with a similar frame of the likes to him, so the bunny eased himself at the thought of powerful punches to the body. He could tell he'd be one slippery fish to catch, but knowing slippery targets, there was always a way to make solid ground bring their reign of terror to a halt.

However, he wasn't used to this. He peered at the cat, trying to read him. The thing was, he couldn't read his looks at all. It seemed playful......in some sense, but that's the most the bunny could do. He won most of his fights by assessing his opponent via looks, but this cat either had an amazing poker face, or he was just highly playful.

Or maybe _too _playful. The fight had to start for the bunny to make any conclusions.

"Very well then. The battle may commence now. I hope you are ready feline....or, Mambi. Forgive my lack of proper addressing.....after you," Karma said, watching the cat, eyes fixed for any sudden movements.

Curiously, he watched the feline, attentive and ready. He hated to admit it, but this was his first time fighting a cat....

All the more reasons to stay on his toes. The bunny's ears twitched softly as he watched him, waiting for the cat to make a move.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 29, 2020)

_<the cat nods>_ "Karma" you want? Then Karma you shall have! As for me, Mambi, feline, whatever you'd like to call me is fine. I bet you'll have lots of creative names for me by the end of this. _<the cat laughs and examines his opponent carefully. Bladed weapons, rear feet built for kicking, other weapons by his bike, probably unknown other abilities. He seemed like an opponent designed for underestimating, something he can relate to completely. His opponent seemed friendly and thus hopefully bloodshed could be avoided. Still he thought, caution was clearly the correct approach. Maybe a simple test was in order? A test of temperament and tactics...>_

Alright then, "Karcrash" <_giggles impishly_>,  let's see what you got! Ready to play? _<you start to see see his playful temperment might actually be genuine as the cat's eyes glow as he opens a portal behind him and glancing downwards, you see a similar hole has opened near your feet. As you reflexively step back, the cat quickly drops to all fours and using his rear legs, starts kicking lots of dirt into the hole behind him, the cloud emerging from the hole by your feet, leaving you in a growing dust cloud. As you try and clear your vision, your sensitive ears hear the footsteps of the cat quickly charging you as he tries to use the distraction to rush you...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 29, 2020)

Karma smiled a bit at the little nickname made off the spot, and braced himself for what was to happen. He hadn't fought many who had been playful people, mainly ones who had been after the pay and whatnot.

Simple as that may have been, he had to keep on his toes, especially when he saw a portal open up near his feet. He studied it attentively, looking it over. Some kind of inter-dimensional rip in the surface of the atmosphere that can be caused by one shifting the very essence of the quality of the universe in two, thus creating such dimensional tear in said fabric of reality? The bunny had no time to play rocket scientist as he felt the dust cloud suddenly take effect. 

His ears perked, standing erect and attentive as the sound of the cat came rushing towards him. In his good sense, he remembered one vital thing. Lack of sight may blind you, but your hearing becomes sharper. He kept his eyes closed, wiping the dirt and dust from them, trying to get a fix on where the cat was truly. Also, was his playful demeanor and urge to play.....seemingly genuine?

Then, he did it.

He used one of his abilities. ThermaSense, one of the bunny's quality abilities, is to where he's able to sense the heat signature of specifically living things, giving him reads on things like vitals, pulse, and other helpful things to determine if someone is alive. Even though his sight was disabled, he could "see" much better like this. His ears glowed a soft reddish orange, stiffening as they locked onto the feline's heat signature. Karma waited, getting into a defensive stance, wondering what the cat's play was. 

He wondered, did Mambi know that he could "see" him now? If so, what's his counterattack? One can only see where this goes...


----------



## Mambi (Dec 29, 2020)

_<the cat rushes towards the bunny, seeing that his eyes were closed just as planned. He notices the ears glowing but sees no apparent reason and watches you through the dust ready to defend from the front. Seeing no other apparent effect and reasoning the glow to probably be extra strong hearing, he stops dead and holding his breath goes into a stalking pose...dropping to the ground and stealthy moving to the side. Believing the bunny to be expecting an attack from the front still, he slowly starts to sidestep...arching wide to carefully and quietly stalk the bunny from the right side...>

<His own sight being affected now that he's closer, he closes his eyes and relies on his sense of smell to track the bunny the final few feet. Smelling him close and "knowing" that the rabbit's as blind as he is temporarily, he arches his back, digs in his back claws, and with a wicked grin prepares to dive-pounce the unsuspecting rabbit into the dirt. His tail swaying slowly and resisting the urge to giggle in his excitement, he lines up his "blind" target by smell and with a twitch of his whiskers, leaps towards the bunny with extended closed paws and prepares to bowl over his "unsuspecting" opponent...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 29, 2020)

Fortunately, this thermal sensing was like a second sight for Karma, and he swiftly dodged as the cat made his move. It was almost a clean shot, but the bunny had managed to evade at the last second. 

What he did do though was catch him as he was evading, wrapping his arms around the feline's middle. As he used the momentum from the pounce, he used that same force to launch the cat back over to where he had been stalking from, tossing him back over to his first starting point. After some navigation, Karma got out of the little area with the dust and dirt, clearing his eyes as he once again restores a visual on the cat.

"Nice try, very nice try, but I saw it coming....," the bunny mumbled, his ears fading in it's different color, reverting back to normal. A passive ability so it seems. He watched the cat, smiling as he tossed his weapons aside, cracking his knuckles.

"Most fights I rely on my weapons to finish the job.....but seeing, and feeling your genuine playfulness, I'd rather take you on paw to claw. What do you say? Ready for a fight?," Karma asked, smiling softly at Mambi.

This cat was making him fight different, and he just caught on. This playful demeanor was something to marvel at, especially in such   a place like the battlefield. Still, Karma had the urge to play along, so he did, and stopped seeing this fight as a job, and started to view it as a match to match his wits.

Curious, yet still attentive and alert of this feline, he kept his eye on him, wondering what his abilities were. Truly though, the bunny knew those portals would be an issue, so as they would fight, he would form a counterattack, a return strategy to cancel out such a move.

Then, it would be a game of cat and mouse, minus the mouse, obviously.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 30, 2020)

_<As he prepares to impact with closed eyes, the cat yelps with surprise as the bunny grabs him effortlessly and tosses him backwards. As he rolls to a stop, he quickly flips back onto his paws and collects himself for a moment as the dust he rose disapates with the wind and your vision clears.> _

Well, interesting! So you DON'T need to see to know where to strike? Good to know, you're clearly a bunny of many talents! But as you shall see, so am I! You want it up close and personal, you got it! _<the cat smiles wickedly and with a flourish, extends his razor sharp claws, the sunlight glinting off of them> _Sure you don't want the swords, 'cause you might need 'em!

_<with a wicked howl of glee, the cat launches himself at the bunny claws first, a hint of insanity in his eyes, but *this *time as you reach to grab him, he ducks and rolls low and moving at a blur's speed, while upside down he swipes his back paw against the front of your waist in one fluid motion, slicing through the pants cleanly but otherwise leaving you unharmed. As he finishes his roll and flips back upright, your pants instantly loosen as they fall off your hips slightly, and using the distraction, he instantly does a standing back flip and whips your face with his tail, laughing all the while. As you stumble back slightly and hold your pants with your paw rubbing your face with the other, the cat laughs even harder and flashes his claws again.>  _

YES! You're right, this IS more fun!! _<opening a small rift, he reaches in and pulls out a vine. Slashing at it, he tosses you the piece of vine as the rift closes>_ Here, do you need a belt? Your "bunny pellets" are showing! <_teehee_> Come on...you can have this one, bring it on!!!

<_he giggles impishly and before you can even blink, he rises and strikes a defensive pose, his speed and coordination almost unable to believe as he balances on his back paw and waves his front paws slowly, the actions resembling a form of kung-fu but none like you've seen before. Clearly this cat is fast and has some special martial arts training by the way he moves, his eyes glowing faintly reminding you of his portal abilities and putting you on alert. You decide carefully on how to attack, figuring this cat's reflexes might be just as fast as he seems to be...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 30, 2020)

Karma smirked as he readied himself, breathing in and out. Good. Judging from the cat's reaction, he didn't know that his ThermaSense was the one that did it, and hopefully, he won't figure out it was his ears that control that ability. The longer the enemy doesn't know you, the more of an advantage you have.

Karma gasped a bit as his failed grab clung to nothing but air, feeling the wind blow in a place it shouldn't blow as he looked down, blushing madly.

Quickly, with one free paw, he grabbed at his pants, keeping them from falling any further. He yelped as he felt the cat's tail whip at his face, hitting him right on the sensitive sniffer as the cat expertly flipped back to his original location.

Karma still stood there, rubbing his snout a bit, keeping his pants up. His heart was racing, and his mind was trying to understand just what happened. He took up the vine, then put up his finger, going behind a sand dune as he switched into a pair of shorts.

"Gotta get that sewn again.....or toss it I guess," the bunny mumbled, coming back out. He used the vine as a good belt for his shorts, his pants strewn over the motorcycle. He looked at the cat, smirking a bit as his small tail wiggled about.

"So I see.....not only are you crafty, but you're quick as all hell.....not to mention those portals....," Karma said, looking at the cat's eyes flicker, an ominous warning to him as a reminder of those portals.

He also took note of that interesting pose he did. Whatever martial arts he studied may prove a problem for the bunny, because he mainly fought with weapons. Still, he had some skill with CQB, so this may be some relatively good fight. Curiously, he got in his own stance, consisting of a stooped position, low and almost touching the ground. One leg arched out, while the other was bent back. His paws shifted to their palms, folding the fingers in. Quietly, he took in a deep breath, then exhaled, the dirt and dust of the desert air nearby him now flowing around him.

Now his next move, Material Manipulation. Using this move, he now had the dirt and sand to his whim, under his control, and the sand flowed around him, in a more defensive manner. Then, they returned to normal, and the bunny nodded.

"Good. That still works......alright Mambi, your formidable......but let's see you handle this...," Karma muttered, a purple flash in his eyes as he stood up, then ran to him. He looked as if he was going for a tackle, but he ran so fast that he literally disappeared, and in front of the cat was an afterimage of the bunny, who raised his fist, about to strike.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 31, 2020)

_<the cat waits patiently for you to change your pants, snickering softly as you do so, and watches you drop to the floor i your stance with curiosity. He sees the dust rising and backs up a bit and quickly opens a portal between us, fully expecting the dirt to be launched in his direction. Seeing it instead reform as armour around you, he smiles and closes the portal, examining the new protective coating you now have for weaknesses> _

Okaaay, *that's* a nice trick, I admit!! Looks like this could be a problem, but let's see what.._.<his speech is interrupted as you almost instantly appear in front of him ready to strike. The cat snaps to attention immediately, unable to open a portal in time and as your fist falls, his left paw barely catches your wrist and instinctively redirects your strike beside himself, his right paw crossing in front while his right leg sweeps inwards to your front, tripping you over yourself. As you land face-first into the dirt, your wrist still held firmly by the cat, he traps your arm and wrapping his tail in front of your eyes, swipes the back of your sand-covered body...to no effect.>_

What?? How strong IS this stuff??? _<surprised, he tries a few more swipes futilely as you squirm to try and free yourself, before changing tactics and moving his tail off your eyes and lower across your neck, trying hard to get past the sandy protection to squeeze your neck in a sleeper-hold maneuver as your own skills make it exceedingly difficult to lock it in. He grunts at the effort to get through your sandy protection, knowing any portal assistance would affect *him *currently as well making it a bad idea.>  _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 31, 2020)

The bunny landed on the sandy floor with a soft splash of dirt, moving his face from the floor, coughing up some dirt as he shook his head, the sand around him protecting him to the best of it's ability.

In response to the cat's sleeper hold, the area around his neck thickened, but like most armor, since it protected the major area of effect, it left the rest of his body open to attack, since the majority of the sand went to defend said attack in front.

Karma shook his head, smirking up at the cat. Hoping he didn't realize this flaw in his power, he went for a sweeping kick to the legs, attempting to knock the feline off balance, which could further his plan.

"G-Gotta admit, I honestly didn't think you could keep up with the Dash move......but I suppose you've had your fights with much, much worse...," Karma muttered, using his free paw to brush some dirt out of his ears. Though he didn't tell his opponent, the clarity of his ears were paramount to his abilities.

If his ears were obstructed in any way, and that included sand in them, it would hinder the maximum effect of all his powers. His body acted as a purification filter. If the filter itself is clogged, or disrupted in any way, it hinders overall performance, which would mean a severe downgrade in effect.

Quickly, the bunny tried to squirm out of his arm lock, unable to move around as much. He had to get out of this hold if he were to recollect his thoughts...


----------



## Mambi (Dec 31, 2020)

_<the cat tries hard to worm his tail around your neck's major arteries, fighting the bulking sand as it re-enforces that area more and more. He sees it thinning in other areas, but he was already committed to this attack and thus his paws were busy dealing with the rest of you, trying to hold you still. He tries a quick swipe at the thinning sands with a back leg, but is unable to get any leverage to do so, balanced on one leg as he is. So focused on his attempts, you note that he apparently remains totally oblivious to your ear sensitivity, with relief>_

Ughhh...almost...got it...<_giggle_>...come on...you're good...very fast...but I'm...faster...*still*!!! _<he grunts out with effort as he tried to outmanoeuvre you, but in doing so misses your freed leg totally. As such, once your leg swept into him, he yelps in surprise and manages to hold onto you arm and neck tightly in response, but is completely helpless to prevent the strike. As you hit cleanly and he starts to fall sideways from your hit, he no longer is holding you down to the dirt but rather pulls you along as he falls, and quickly sweeps his legs around your arm pulling it between his legs while holding the wrist tightly, his tail still trying to work it's way around your neck. He grips your body with his legs and arching backwards, pulls your arm back in a submission hold as a distraction, trying to deal with the shifting sands and fighting with his tail to squeeze more, watching your now-free paw carefully in case of trickery> _

Nice try, Karma...good one...but you're not out of this...yet..._<you start to feel the tips of his claws digging through the thinning sands around your wrist slightly as you feel your arm starting to bend very uncomfortably, his furry tail like a loose collar now as his legs lay across your upper chest wrapping around your shoulders and pulling more and more>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 31, 2020)

The bunny grunted and strained against this submission hold, whining softly at the feel of his arm in a very uncomfortable angle. It didn't help that he had his bones broken before, but it was always the slow ways that seemed to get to him.

Now, after trying that sweep, he was now down on the floor still, now being held with his the cat's legs, his arm still locked in that uncomfortable angle. He felt the claws near his wrist, knowing time was running thin. He struggled for a bit, pondering how to get out of such a position.

As if that wasn't enough stress to deal with, the bunny felt the cat's tail wrap around his neck, almost like a loose choker collar, but this was bad. He had to direct the majority of the sand to around his neck, in order to prevent any sort of strangle, but doing so was costly. Now, it was a matter of wits, deciding what to do next in such an angle.

He had one free paw, which could be used to do something useful. Quickly, he thought, wondering what exactly he could do with his free paw. For the most part, he could try a strike, or he could try to pull the tail away, but that would make most of the sand collapse completely.

In truth, Karma was in a pickle. He worriedly looked at Mambi, trying to think of a plan quickly. Then, it hit him. His ears were still operational, so he put his skills to the test.

"Speed huh? You have it there, but let's see how much your endurance can keep up!," Karma said, using his soft ears to attack the cat. Normally, since his fur was soft, it felt as if it was nothing, but with each hit, it felt as if the ears hardened, as if he were being beat with a wooden stick, then a metal pole, then gradually harder.

Using his free paw, he had to do it in order to get out of the trick area. He took a handful of sand, tossing it to his neck. With this action, he made sure that the defensive ring only solidified, making it harder still since he added more sand to the mix.

He'll see if the cat can keep up with a ever so evolving defense, plus his ear assault. Hopefully, his tricks can remain hidden, and not revealed...


----------



## Mambi (Jan 1, 2021)

_<the cat holds tight as the ears of the bunny mutate and start to hit his legs over and over. At first he ignores them but as they grow in intensity he strains and grunts, fighting through the pain as long as he can. You can feel his legs trembling with every hit, as the skin under the fur of his enveloping leg starts to redden and swell...a slight trickle of blood seen dripping from a wound. You feel his tail being driven away from your neck as the sand pries it away>_

AUGHHH!!! YOU...UGH!!! TR-TRICKY...BUNNY...OWWW!!! _<he holds on as long as he can, but finally with a piercing scream, you feel his legs and tail slip free from you as he releases your arm and flips backwards. He lands several feet away and tries to stand, his right leg wobbling slightly as he reflexively reaches down to grab it in pain.>_

Oooo, that one HURT! Good one, I'll give ya that, you're *much *better than you seem!_ <examines your ears carefully as he rubs his leg, trying to see how their fluffy texture caused such damage. He remembers the glow from earlier and starts to think> _You...you and I both have other abilities it would seem...and I think I can figure out from where. _<he smiles slightly and extends the claws from his free paw> _Let's test something!!!

_<the cat quickly drops down and using his good leg, flips sideways to a nearby boulder in the sand. He takes his claws and sloooowly scratch them along the smooth edge, creating a piercing squeal that sends shivers down your spine. The cat lowers his own ears and endures the sound with a pained grimace while watching you carefully to see if your larger ears are affected more by the shrill sound or not>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 1, 2021)

The bunny finally feels the cat release him after enduring a battering onslaught with his ears, flipping back onto his feet, and a good distance away from the cat. He rubbed his arm a bit, which was only a tad bit sore from the uncomfortable position.

"Ah, indeed. You seem to have quite the clever array of skills at your disposal so it seems....and I must accredit that. You are quite witty and clever..," Karma said, blinking  a bit.

Never in any fight would he see himself crediting his foe with their tenacity and cleverness.

He tilted his head a bit, watching the feline go to a boulder. When he scratched it, Karma yelped and cried out, covering his ears the best he can. Just the sheer sound was enough to make him fall to his knees, whining softly as he held his large, fluffy ears closed the best he could.

"Gosh darn it.....t-that hurt....," the bunny whined, rubbing his ears. Slowly, he got up, looking at his own paws.

Shaky.

Darn. The one ace he had up his sleeve, the element of surprise. It was now lost......but no matter. That's just one of his hands exposed in this card game.

He still had  a whole deck to dish out...


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2021)

_<the cat stops scratching he boulder and rests his swollen leg, watching you cower and cringe in pain at the sound with a wicked smile> _

AHA! I figured as much...sensitive hearing! THAT'S how you grabbed me earlier...you heard me approaching you! <teehee> You can hear super good and make them cute fluffy ears of yours as hard as steel it seems. I wonder what else you can do...but I can use that super-hearing to my advantage now, fluffy iron-ears! <_he tries to stand and shakily succeeds, scanning the horizon for anything he can use. He sees you left your motorcycle still running, perhaps in case you needed it quickly to escape or attack he figures, and his eyes widen with an idea...> _

Karma...I pity you...time to wish you had earmuffs! <_his eyes suddenly glow and as you look around quickly for any rifts to form, you see a glint of a shimmer beside your head to the left and instantly are overwhelmed with a deafening roar of an engine right beside your own head, the vibrations loud enough to rattle it dizzily. Wincing in pain, your closing eyes shakily look through the portal and see your own motorcycle's exhaust, inches away from your ears through the hole in space, roaring loudly as the engine booms far too loudly for your sensitive ears. As you fall to your knees and reach up in pain, the cat sees the sands starts to disperse from lack of concentration and he uses his one good leg and front paws to run towards you, trying to score a swipe before you recover...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 3, 2021)

The Bunny watched him carefully, getting back up as he rubbed his head gently, sighing a bit. "Crap.....well, there may have gone that advantage.....but that doesn't mean that's everything I got to offer....I'll keep seeing what I can do really...," the bunny said, his ears lightly wincing from the sounds.

He kept his eyes on the feline, unsure of what his next move was. When he heard the words of pity, he tilted his head, preparing himself for the worst. "Alright then.....let's see what you got!," Karma said, then gasped, hearing the bike far too close to his ear.

Just the engine alone would be enough to make a man break, but with his elevated sense of hearing, it really put him through the wringer. Karma screamed in sheer pain, covering his ears, pulling on them just to try to make sure he couldn't hear the engine.

Since his equilibrium was thrown off, he wasn't in any condition to see what the cat was planning next, since he had sunk to his knees, holding his ears in mortal anguish. The sounds were far too loud for him to deal with, especially the bike's loud engine.

He sat there on his knees, shuddering as he tried to recover, unwary of the advancing Mambi with his claws, and the swipe seemingly connected before recovery.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2021)

_<as he makes his final approach on the bunny, he sees his distraction worked perfectly, as the bunny drops in pain. Seeing an opening, he flips onto his front paws and swipes you squarely in the chest with his good leg, the claws getting past the sand slightly making a definite scratch but not mortally wounding you at least. Finishing the flip, he lands on his good leg, balancing to try and not stand on the bad one, and reaching out quickly grabs your ears and wincing himself now in sonic pain, closes the portals stopping the sound immediately. Eyes still closed, you hear him shuffle slightly in the sand for a split second as the ringing fades in your head> 

<You open your eyes just in time to see his knee being driven towards your face as he pulls your ears downwards sharply...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 3, 2021)

The bunny whined a bit, holding his ears from the pain of the engine sounds. It was surely enough to stop him in his tracks, and he gave a yelp as he felt the claws swipe against his chest.

Still dazed from the pain, he felt something grab his ears, and then pull down. After taking a moment to recollect himself, he realized too late that it was a knee that was the sheer blackness, and instantly, collided with his snout, possibly breaking it.

Karma cried out in pain, unable to determine anything since he was rattled. What he did do was use what little adrenaline was left to harden his ears once more, yanking them from Mambi's grasp.

Taking this opportunity, he backed up quickly, rubbing his snout gently. After cracking his nose back in place, the bunny laid there for a good minute, panting softly.

"O-Ouch....that....really hurt..."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2021)

_<the cat laughs a wicked laugh as he sees his opponent staggered. He flashes his claws and leans on his good leg balancing perfectly as he peers forwards and holds his hurt leg with his other paw. You see the blood starting to show through his fur just as you become aware of a trickle of blood from your own wound in the chest>_

You wanted this, call it Karma coming back to bite you on the fluffy butt for the leg. _<even he winces at that pun> _You are good, no question...but what can I say, I'm feline magic! _<his eyes glow as a rift suddenly forms beside him. He punches through it and you just duck in time as his paw passes in front of your arm from a hole that just appeared. His paw pulls back and emerges again and again from the rift as he tries without success to strike you, your own abilities dodging the simple distance attacks effortlessly. For a moment you wonder what might happen if you were able to grab the paw before it could retract...just as a single strike connects from your distraction and the cat whoops in maniacal delight> _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 3, 2021)

The bunny sighed a little, watching the paw as he ducked from it's strike time and time again. "Indeed, you are feline magic.....I must admit.....but to embrace the world of a cunning and clever nature....to cling so desperately to the futile resistance that I call my fight, I will keep going!," Karma said, getting up quickly.

He looked back at the paw that kept swiping at him, watching the paw as he closed his eyes. After a while, he kept dodging, then, if the timing allowed it, he could grab it, if the moment was kind....

After a few seconds, he snatched at the paw, hoping that his timing had been accurate, and he could grab at the paw. Though, he did take note of the bleeding, and the cat's bleeding as well.

He knew where to strike, and how to strike. All he needed to do was close the distance..


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2021)

_<The cat yelped with surprise as the bunny suddenly snatches his paw. He squirms and tries to pull it back through the smaller rift with no success>_

*HEY!!! LEGGO of that!!!* <_he growls slightly as he realizes the awkward position he is in...as he sees his body is now trapped against a portal several feet away from you as his arm disappears through the hole, his other paw holding his leg as he tries to keep his tenuous balance. He knows that due to the safety spell of the magick that gives him his abilities, the portals will never close as long as anything is in transit so no danger of losing an arm, but he is now currently unable to move or portal at all as long as you have his other paw held firm, and the rift was too small to reach or pass through, as it was only meant for his fist and claws originally, and it cannot be resized without closing and reforming, which is now impossible!>

<Smiling slightly, you look at the trapped paw of the cat coming from the small hole beside you, see the grunting helpless cat straining several feet away as he stands like a squirming statue with his arm disappeared into a hole in the air, and plot how to take advantage of this new development...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 3, 2021)

The bunny calmed himself down, the adrenaline pumping once more as he looked at the cat's arm, having the clear opportunity to do something.

Carefully, he thinks out his next move. The fish is stuck in the net now, but he's gotta figure out how he can attack. A direct assault on the arm may cause a lack of portals, but that remains to be seen.

Maybe he could try to yank the cat over through the portal fully, and force him into a submission hold? Perhaps. Karma quickly set this plan into motion, attempting to pull the rest of the feline through the portal.

"Alright, how about you come over here? Gonna settle that score up close and personal!," Karma said, grunting as he kept pulling.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2021)

_<the cat squeals in pain as you pull his arm hard and the portal bumps against his shoulder. He uses his other paw to push against the edge of the rift to try and pull it back as you yank his arm harder straight...the socket of his shoulder straining more and more. The edges of the rift...a fixed hole in space only a foot thick or less, remains as immobile in the air as a steel wall against the straining cat as he screams more> _

AAUUGGHHH!!!!! GIVE...MY....ARMMMMM!!! *RRRAAAUURRRR*!!!!!!!   _<the cat throws his head back and howls in agony as you pull hard, his arm starting to shake a bit in your paws as you see his fingers twitching slightly helpless to do anything about your grip. Near the other rift his body remains fully pulled up against the hole and unable to move into it any further. You can feel the shoulder starting to shudder as the pressure builds...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 3, 2021)

The bunny watched in shock, actually surprised that the portal doesn't actually open up further with this. Satisfied with this experiment, he released the cat's arm, having felt the pressure building with that yank.

He had broken far too many arms to know when one was about to reach it's breaking point.

"Alright, here, have the arm back. Besides, you were on the verge of a _breaking point. _And no, I'm not sorry for the pun....a little, but not wholly. Now come, we're gonna settle this one on one....and I'll give you hell for that motorcycle move earlier....," Karma grumbled, still rubbing his ears a little from the sheer aftershock.

He did indeed have plans of retribution, and all he needed was to close the gap. Once he did that, this fight will be over.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2021)

_<As you suddenly release your hold on his arm, the cat quickly pulls his arm back through the hole and tumbles backward into the dirt, rolling once on his bad leg with a quick yelp of pain and falling face first onto the ground. Sputtering and shaking his head, he quickly closes the rifts while he has a chance and growls...the pain in his arm and leg a sharp reminder of just how dangerous you can be. He sits awkwardly in the dirt pile and glares menacingly as you talk, the dirt falling from his furry face and whiskers...>_

That...that was a terrible pun. <_snarl_> A really, really _bad _pun...but I'll give it to you for the bike. <_growls more as he speaks, a sort of instinct kicking in as he lays in pain and the need to hunt getting stronger. He tries to stand and you can see his shoulder making it difficult for him to raise his arm as his other leg shakes with ever step. As he winces with each movement, you see the glow in his squinting eyes growing as he snarls through his pain> _

But...I still got 2 limbs going good....lots more tricks to play, and you my little rabbit, you...are...*going*...*to*...*PAY!!!!!* _<the cat roars savagely and opens a portal directly in front of himself several feet wide, using his good leg to dive into it. *BUT *hearing his roar coming from behind AND in front of you, you instinctively turned around just in time to see the cat's wild eyes coming at you from the other rift identically sized that formed behind you...the element of surprise completely lost in his rage, as you easily see his good paw raised to swipe at what he *thought *was your unsuspecting head...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 3, 2021)

The bunny smiled a bit, wagging his tail as he watched the cat. He ilted his head a little, seeing that his rage was rather more prominent than before. Quickly, he took note of this, then got ready, still smiling at the bad pun.

He was still a little unsure of how he was going to do this. He knew that the two limbs were indeed functional, and now that his arm was a bit operational, he knew there was an advantage there.

The cat's anger caught him off guard completely. It was as if the sudden swift burning blaze of fire came onto him, and he quickly turned around at the sight of a second portal.

It was true. His rage made him quite faster, and he saw the claw, but didn't intend to block it. Instead, he let it hit, the claw mark leaving a good gash on his cheek. It stung like a thousand bees in an open wound, but he didn't care.

"H-Heh, quite the temper there kitty, but that's fine. I've dealt with rage!," Karma said, taking hold of his claw once he finished clawing him.

"Let me show you, what _real _anger feels like....," the bunny muttered ominously, letting go of his paw, seemingly vanishing from sight. 

His voice seemed to sound from everywhere, and the wind even changed  a bit.  "Come, now it's a game of cat and mouse.."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2021)

_<finding himself suddenly in a swirling dirt devil of emptiness, the cat howls into the air and thrashes his head left and right trying to locate you. He sniffs the air wildly trying to catch your scent while breathing heavily to work through his pained limbs>_

GET BACK HERE, RABBIT!!!!! _<he snarls as his eyes glow, a rift forming in front of him. Ominously he licks a drop of your blood from his claw with a wild smile and smells it deeply, his eyes closing for a moment_> I got your scent good now, you're *not *getting away from me!!! Rauurrrr!!!!!

_<with a single legged hop, he dives into the rift and disappears, re-appearing several dozen feet away as the rifts close again. Looking around with extreme agitation and fury, he re-opens another rift and and disappears again only to emerge a few dozen feet away and look around growling louder this time as his pain drives his anger. He repeats this again and again as he snarls futilely into the air, unable to get a decent lock onto anything...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 3, 2021)

The bunny kept this illusion up only for a while, then appeared in front of the cat, looking angry as ever.

"I'll show you what real rage looks like! What a cold, icy fury I can provide look like in the fullest!," Karma roared, charging forth to the cat.

He stopped right in front of Mambi, raising his paw in such a fury. Fire swirled around him angrily, and he looked as he was about to bring the hammer down hard.

"Boop!"

The bunny giggled, then laughed as all he did was charge all that power for a misleading boop on the nose, and the fire disappeared rather quickly. He backed up, then watched the cat intently, getting in a defensive position.

"So, you got a good read on my location? So no matter where I go, you'll track me now that you got my scent locked down? That's curious....," the bunny mused, watching Mambi with curiosity.

I truth, he was stalling. He expunged a lot of energy doing all this resisting from earlier, and he was merely trying to buy more time to recover. From what he could see, the cat was indeed hurt, but still going strong.

He had to commend that truly.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 4, 2021)

_<the cat stops dead in surprise as you suddenly appear, gasping as he has no time to react or portal. He squints as the raging light from the fire shines down...then he recoils as his whiskers are suddenly booped by you. He shakes his head and looks at you...a slight smile forming on his lips as his wild eyes start to glow. The rage starting to subside from the playful act of boops, you see more of the playful hunting side emerging...a slight improvement perhaps even though the cat clearly if affected by pain it seems> _

Ooooo, *there *you are...<_sniff-sniff_>...and you can't fool me, I can smell the sweat coming off you now. _<he growls slightly even as you see him start to smile again. He holds his arm up and winces for a moment>_ I might be hurt...but so are you...<_he licks his lip and extends the claws from his good arm>._ You're tired, slower, and not ready for *this!*

_<in a flash, you see the cat's eyes glow and a large shimmering portal forms directly behind him...with *your *back on the other side??? In that instant of shock, you suddenly feel his tail wrapping around your head holding you in place from the another portal that formed behind you, while the cat bends over and grabs the dirt. As he falls forwards, you feel yourself being pulled backwards, wrenched through the rift and instantly finding yourself flipping over the cat being pulled by his tail neck-first as he rolls forwards. You land in the dirt on your back with the cat's tail still wrapped around you, his good leg pressed around your neck holding you down while he grabs your ears with his good paw, trying to brace himself on his bad one as he locks in his hold.> _

HA!!! Not...ugh...using these ears to...take out the other leg THIS time!!! _<you feel the leg and the tail of the cat squeezing your neck more as you try to get free, still dizzy and dazed from the sudden flip and the impact, a slight tingling starting to form in your extremities as the cat squeezes you tighter and tighter...hoping to take you out quickly before your free limbs can do anything about it...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 6, 2021)

Karma smiled a bit, wagging his small tail a little as he watched the cat. Indeed, it was good to have him in somewhat better spirits, but he had to play it careful.

"Hah, alright cat! You sure are good game! Now, let's see what else you do-," the bunny was cut off as he quickly looked behind him, yet somewhat delayed since he was really tired. He felt the tail wrap around his neck, and then get yanked through the portal, with the cat holding onto his ears this time.

Indeed, it stopped one of his key moves, and since he felt the squeezing around his neck, there was literally no time to call up the sand to defend.

Instead, he struggled in vain, desperately pulling at the cat's tail, all to no avail. He coughed and sputtered, trying hard to attempt to bounce back.

The throbbing in his ears from the pulling, and the lack of air was almost on the verge of making Karma tap out. Quickly, he had to think, but no ideas came to mind.

His struggles slowly dissipated, and his arms fell limply at his sides.

He had stopped struggling, the excessive struggling having made him pass out a whole lot sooner than anticipated.

He laid there, now unconscious, his ears stopping the attempt to harden.

The winner was clear.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 6, 2021)

_<seeing his opponent laid out flat and non-responsive, the cat releases his hold and with a smile and lifts himself off the bunny, his tail uncoiling from his neck like a snake. He looks down and checks the rabbit's pulse, and seeing it strong, nods in respect. He tries to stand up using his remaining good arm as a brace and sits back down, catching his breath panting. He takes his paw and gently taps the bunny's cheek to revive him...talking to his wakening foe> _

Good battle, bunny...that was awesomely close. Claw-to-claw...haven;'t fought like that for a while now, and you're good! <giggle> You almost had me several times there. <_grin> _I was hoping that last move would catch you off guard, 'cause if it didn't I was totally boned! <_laughs and offers you his paw to help you sit up> _Great battle, best I had in a long time! (seriously! Lots of fun!!! One of my better RP's, thanks!)

Next time then, bunny! <_his eyes glow and a portal forms...the cat bows and points to the hole_> Anywhere you need to go before I leave?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 7, 2021)

Karma groaned a bit as his cheek was tapped, his ears twitching as he sat up, rubbing his eyes.

Who the heck beat him up in his dream?

"Ugh.....that.....was a violent dream about fighting a cat.....wait....that was real then?....huh...," the bunny mused, sitting up as he looked over at Mambi. He smiled and nodded, happily accepting the paw that aided him on his feet, staggering a bit. Indeed, that fighting almost wore him down to zero, and it had been a good thing the feline wasn't a real target.

Otherwise, that could've been much worse.

"Indeed......you are a creative fighter....and you seem to follow the golden words well. _All warfare is based on deception...._and you follow that to the fullest. I respect you as a great fighter, and you will be remembered truly," Karma said, smiling as he watched the portal form.

"Hmm......well, other than thanks for a great fight, I've  got nothing....'cept this," Karma said, hugging the cat gently, wagging his small tail.

(No problem! Glad to give ya some fun!)


----------

